# as it is pride month and all... What is your sexuality ?



## Pinkporro (Jun 21, 2020)

As it is pride month i was just wondering what everyone's sexuality is :3 pure curiosity.  

I will start with mine ^^ i am Rolisexual ~<3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 21, 2020)

I prefer sloth month, myself


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2020)

Bisexual with a preference for women.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm Bisexual who is male leaning


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello, I am hella gay and the proud owner of all the gay essence.
And no I don't like femboys before you ask, pure men only.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pan transwoman here. Hoi!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

Im Bisexual but leaning towards females though.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay. It's a pity this year's Pride month hasn't been a happy time for many, but it's still nice to see everyone being mindful and respectful.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone who is hot.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 21, 2020)

I forgot, can somebody remind me?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I forgot, can somebody remind me?



Big bois?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Big bois?


I have sexual amnesia and the only way to get my sexuality back is furs in thongs. This a call to action furs of FAF! especially big hunky bois


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay


----------



## Lenago (Jun 21, 2020)

I lean more to guys haha


----------



## Raever (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay, but with some ace paint dashed in.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 21, 2020)

I honestly don't really know! I bounce between quite a few labels but the same idea is always expressed, and I once got introduced to the term "greysexual" which actually seems to be what applies to me the best! Despite that reduced sexual attraction, I'm heavily male-leaning whenever it happens so make of that what you will.

(And happy pride month to everyone here!)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 21, 2020)

Pansexual, semi-demisexual (kind of fluid here), and of course, transgender!


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 21, 2020)

I am gay as all hell. Trans too. Girls are too cute.


----------



## oappo (Jun 21, 2020)

I suppose I'd describe myself as straight.


----------



## Bink (Jun 21, 2020)

Pansexual with a slight preference towards the more feminine peoples!

I usually just say bi though :3


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight, but I love and support y'all!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 21, 2020)

_Homosexual _


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight with bicurious tendancies.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight ally, however feeling towards bicurious.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 21, 2020)

Pansexual genderfluid~ I hop between genders as the mood takes me. Although my sona leans into the ultrafem look hehe.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 21, 2020)

Pansexual with a very strong male preference.


----------



## Werewhen (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight though bi curious.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 21, 2020)

Im trans FTM (Female to Male)

HAPPY PRIDE MONTH


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Spanking


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 21, 2020)

Aromantic graysexual leaning towards male seems the best fit


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2020)

pretty sure i am straight... although this site has exposed me to things....


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 21, 2020)

Demisexual with a strong male preference.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 21, 2020)

Bisexual :3 a little more to guys though.. ^^


----------



## Marcl (Jun 21, 2020)

Demisexual leaning more towards males


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 21, 2020)

Homoflexible, I think is the correct term.

For everyone who's too bored to look it up, gay is fine too


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay <3


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm bad at being straight, but even worse at being gay. Either that or I'm just bad at decisions. 

There's demographic info kicking around all over this forum, if you're curious. 
forums.furaffinity.net: Any Gay/Bi guys out there? Go to post #30
forums.furaffinity.net: A weird trend I've noticed Go to post #90


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I'm bad at being straight, but even worse at being gay. Either that or I'm just bad at decisions.
> 
> There's demographic info kicking around all over this forum, if you're curious.
> forums.furaffinity.net: Any Gay/Bi guys out there? Go to post #30
> forums.furaffinity.net: A weird trend I've noticed Go to post #90



i wonder if those are still accurate though, its been 5 years, and things have changed in the world...

especially when they say


they  said:


> Furry consistently shows an approximate 80/20 male/female split (read more here). This holds true whether you ask about sex or gender:


as i have seen a huge rise in people that say they are transgender over the past few years, so i doubt that last part can hold true, although i have no real data to prove it.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 21, 2020)

Just straight. I've done other stuff in rps before but irl i am just straight


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Homoflexible, I think is the correct term.
> 
> For everyone who's too bored to look it up, gay is fine too



I am a very flexible homo. :}


----------



## Yav (Jun 21, 2020)

full on gay
gotta love them men


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am a very flexible homo. :}


I do not believe that is not what @ConorHyena means by your implication.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay and questioning
In the closet


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 21, 2020)

@ben909 The second thread implied there's probably more women that we realize, it's just that they tend to not be as vocal for all sorts of reasons. The 80/20 might really only apply to "active online" as a number of folks commented that the statistic doesn't hold true at furry cons. Basically, that thread was a whole lot of pages of trying to figure out where there's so much gay art if not every male furry is gay, let alone the dominant group, and the conclusion, such as it were, was basically "we don't know if they're guys or gay, but apparently, everyone loves the cock."


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> @ben909 The second thread implied there's probably more women that we realize, it's just that they tend to not be as vocal for all sorts of reasons. The 80/20 might really only apply to "active online" as a number of folks commented that the statistic doesn't hold true at furry cons. Basically, that thread was a whole lot of pages of trying to figure out where there's so much gay art if not every male furry is gay, let alone the dominant group, and the conclusion, such as it were, was basically "we don't know if they're guys or gay, but apparently, everyone loves the cock."



The 80 20 number was not the focus of my quote, but that they said sex and gender did not make a difference, when from observation now that seems unlikely now to me, but only saying those numbers might be a bit old, not useless


Although i will admit that my comment now seems like more of a tangent then i first thought


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 21, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Although i will admit that my comment now seems like more of a tangent then i first thought



Because no thread on this forum has ever been derailed in any way. I wouldn't be worried.

Past that - yeah, the data is old, but I don't think trans folks are a high enough percentage to explain a drift. After all, most trans folks are going to ID as their preferred gender, so I think it's a wash in the numbers. A more useful datapoint is Male/Female/Other, to see if "other" is a large enough percentage to show up.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 21, 2020)

Half gay because I don't see any reason to limit any potential romantic relations which is currently zero.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 21, 2020)

Bisexual with a preference for males. I've heard the term "homoflexible" used to describe it, but I like to keep things simple.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight, ladies only!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Gay and questioning
> In the closet


Too late! Everyone knows now!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Too late! Everyone knows now!


Ooooooh noooo whatever will I doooooo


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

*Proceeds to tell EVERYONE!* HEY EVERYONE! @VeeStars IS GAAAAAAAAAY!~


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

redhusky said:


> *Proceeds to tell EVERYONE!* HEY EVERYONE! @VeeStars IS GAAAAAAAAAY!~


>.>
We all know... read the text under this post...


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> >.>
> We all know... read the text under this post...


Mission accomplished! A parade shall be held in my honor for this glorious feat!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Mission accomplished! A parade shall be held in my honor for this glorious feat!


You are so narcissistic....


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are so narcissistic....


Moi!? What ever gives you that idea!?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Moi!? What ever gives you that idea!?


Hosting a parade for yourself, the titles, etc.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Hosting a parade for yourself, the titles, etc.


Don't hate! *Floofs off all outraged*


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2020)

Gay, and leaning towards foxes.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> Gay, and leaning towards foxes.


Rather kinky


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Rather kinky


Just good taste.


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Rather kinky



Me??? I'm the portrait of innocence!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> Me??? I'm the portrait of innocence!


Ohhhh.... no wonder you are always on about catching foxes!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mine is Bi but leaning towards female vixens and other canines.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m the pansexual.
Like my sexual and romantic preferences can go from 0 to 100 and vice Versa based on someone’s  personality.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2020)

Biromantic Asexual. I'm also slightly TG (F2M) but mostly I don't think about my gender or sex. It doesn't bother me as I'm never going to use my sex organs, anyhow (although I am aware that that is not the only aspect of being TG and I'm probably not normal and can't speak for all TG people.)


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 22, 2020)

Well that's complicated. In terms of Dragon furry art and rp I like both sexes. But in RL I'm solely into males.


----------



## oappo (Jun 22, 2020)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well that's complicated. In terms of Dragon furry art and rp I like both sexes. But in RL I'm solely into males.



This is sort of how I'm like. What I'm into in real life doesn't match up with the entirety of what I'm attracted to. Mainly because all the other stuff isn't real.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 22, 2020)

Male-leaning bisexual here, though I also qualify as polysexual due to the fact that I'm attracted to most genders. That said, I identify with bisexuality because it's more simple and more well-known, that way it's easier to come out also, I love the bisexual flag

Not related to my sexuality but is related to pride month, I've been questioning my gender lately as well--though I don't know for sure whether or not I'm cis.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 22, 2020)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well that's complicated. In terms of Dragon furry art and rp I like both sexes. But in RL I'm solely into males.



That's not out of line. I'm in a straight relationship, but I prefer my "art" to be gay. It's the fantasy element, really. Though I sure as hell would never describe myself as straight. And neither would my partner.




Tendo64 said:


> Male-leaning bisexual here, though I also qualify as polysexual due to the fact that I'm attracted to most genders. That said, I identify with bisexuality because it's more simple and more well-known, that way it's easier to come out also, I love the bisexual flag



Is there a fundamental difference between Pan and Poly? It's two different flags, but I'm not really sure if there's a real difference. And yes, the bi-pride flag is probably the nicest.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Is there a fundamental difference between Pan and Poly? It's two different flags, but I'm not really sure if there's a real difference. And yes, the bi-pride flag is probably the nicest.



Pansexual and polysexual's differences vary depending on who you ask. The most commonly accepted definition is that pan people are attracted to all, and poly are attracted to most. Polysexual I think falls under the bi umbrella, but poly is specifically a form of it where the emphasis is on most rather than just two or more in general.


----------



## Kharayi (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm gay for all genders.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2020)

Straight. I can't be sexually attracted to a man without knowing them though. 
Fictional boiz and robots for life!


----------



## Dinocanid (Jun 22, 2020)

Panromantic asexual


----------



## Rouge166 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gay and maybe slightly heterocurious


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 22, 2020)

Gay Demisexual here!
I could probably be panromantic too, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 22, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Gay and maybe slightly heterocurious



Would that make you homoflexible?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

Can you do the splits?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 23, 2020)

Lesbian. Plain and simple.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 23, 2020)

Pinkporro said:


> As it is pride month i was just wondering what everyone's sexuality is :3 pure curiosity.
> 
> I will start with mine ^^ i am Rolisexual ~<3



I'm a trisexual...I'll try *anything *sexual at least once!!! <_giggles playfully_>

Seriously though, mostly straight 80/20 bi. Like many forms of sexuality, it's complicated and fits on a spectrum, right? That's the single sentence version, the rest would take a paragraph and bore needlessly. <smiles>


----------



## Bororu (Jun 23, 2020)

Definitely bi. I'm kind of femmy actually. I like to refer to myself as a cocoa twink.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 23, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I'm a *trisexual*...I'll try *anything *sexual at least once!!! <_giggles playfully_>
> 
> Seriously though, mostly straight 80/20 bi. Like many forms of sexuality, it's complicated and fits on a spectrum, right? That's the single sentence version, the rest would take a paragraph and bore needlessly. <smiles>


Does that include bicycles? :3 (Well trisexual sounds similar to tricycles.......)


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 24, 2020)

Asexual of some variety.

Pointless edit: I CAN DO THE SPLITS THO'...years of yoga.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 24, 2020)

Bisexual with no leaning preference.


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 24, 2020)

Too asexual to give a fuck  

Confused about my romantic orientation though. If I even have one ^^


----------



## Skittles (Jun 24, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Too asexual to give a fuck
> 
> Confused about my romantic orientation though. If I even have one ^^


Oh you are a romantic Thrashy~ A lover of beer! ;D


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 24, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Oh you are a romantic Thrashy~ A lover of beer! ;D


Hehe, guess you're right. Asexual / Beerromantic it is then 
Though I'm also leaning towards mead ( ._.)  ^^


----------



## Skittles (Jun 24, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Hehe, guess you're right. Asexual / Beerromantic it is then
> Though I'm also leaning towards mead ( ._.)  ^^


Oh my! -Gasps-


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Jun 24, 2020)

ME: My DNA is as straight as train tracks!

*discovers e621* 

ALSO ME:





Nah, I'm just your vanilla hetro guy. But I thought this meme was pretty damn funny


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 24, 2020)

I prefer "straight as my saber"

My sabre:


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 24, 2020)

Straight/cis female.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 24, 2020)

update : i like both equally ;3 hehe


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 24, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I prefer "straight as my saber"
> 
> My sabre:
> View attachment 88727


So you are straight but curved eh? A beautiful scimitar I must say... or is it Karabela?



And I am straight but strangely attracted to history.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 24, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> So you are straight but curved eh? A beautiful scimitar I must say... or is it Karabela?


Karabela is correct. At least according to the label on Wikipedia - mostly wanted something with a good curve.

Though I think my avatar answers your first question.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 25, 2020)

I consider myself straight, but my partner is genderfluid, so I'm not sure what that _actually _makes me. LOL 
Either way... Ally all the way! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't think I've replied to this thread yet, but I can't be bothered to check, it's too hot over here.

Anyway, definitely gay, and it's been quite enlightening to get to grips with that since November, when I began to explore myself properly.



Yaxley Warrick said:


> ME: My DNA is as straight as train tracks!
> 
> *discovers e621*
> 
> ...



I see your DNA is also warped and expanded by the hot weather.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm bisexual with a preference for males! Although, I've been experimenting with other labels, too, so you could also say I'm heteroflexible too. But generally just use bisexual!


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm weird about it, I consider myself a lesbian but I definitely still feel attracted to guys every now and then - I just never want to actually get with them or even try flirting with them or anything. I guess I can acknowledge a guy looks good but it never extends past thinking "oh he's pretty cute!" and going on my way.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 25, 2020)

kitsunekoneko said:


> I'm weird about it, I consider myself a lesbian but I definitely still feel attracted to guys every now and then - I just never want to actually get with them or even try flirting with them or anything. I guess I can acknowledge a guy looks good but it never extends past thinking "oh he's pretty cute!" and going on my way.


I think that is called aesthetic attraction (thinking someone looks good/cute but not sexual)! I am pretty sure even aces feel this type of attraction. Rock on!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 25, 2020)

kitsunekoneko said:


> I'm weird about it, I consider myself a lesbian but I definitely still feel attracted to guys every now and then - I just never want to actually get with them or even try flirting with them or anything. I guess I can acknowledge a guy looks good but it never extends past thinking "oh he's pretty cute!" and going on my way.



I don't have want to see a band in concert to like one of their songs. In fact, I can dislike 95% of a band's music and still like a few songs. I'd never call myself a fan, but that doesn't stop me from liking a few. Not much different when it comes to people.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jun 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I think that is called aesthetic attraction (thinking someone looks good/cute but not sexual)! I am pretty sure even aces feel this type of attraction. Rock on!



It's so weird that I've never heard of this term after spending so much time in LGBT groups/spaces...! Good to know!



Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I don't have want to see a band in concert to like one of their songs. In fact, I can dislike 95% of a band's music and still like a few songs. I'd never call myself a fan, but that doesn't stop me from liking a few. Not much different when it comes to people.



Haha trueee that's a good way to put it.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Jun 26, 2020)

pansexual or bisexual, i think... comfier with the pan label and i've got some stuff of the flag, so that's what i go for. really in the end i just like whatever i like, but like things different ways. been exploring my sexuality regarding men recently, and coming to terms with how much i actually like 'em in reality. been associating myself more in my head with the achillean label, but i wish there was a bigger variety of stuff i could get to show my pride for that.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 26, 2020)

kitsunekoneko said:


> It's so weird that I've never heard of this term after spending so much time in LGBT groups/spaces...! Good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha trueee that's a good way to put it.


That's fine to not know terms! No one person can know everything after all! ^^


----------



## Baalf (Jun 26, 2020)

I am the kind of person that is not sexually attracted to either gender. I believe that is called asexual.


----------



## BayoDino (Jun 28, 2020)

Bisexual with a preference for girls.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 28, 2020)

Straight, but since I haven't had sex since 1991 I'm probably asexual by now.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 30, 2020)

Ace/Demisexual


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 30, 2020)

Asexual/Demiromantic


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 30, 2020)

I identify as mixer.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jul 3, 2020)

I used to be straight, but after getting involved in this fluffy mess of a community and running around this site in 2016, I tried to force myself to be gay to fit in. I got halfway, so now I'm somewhat bisexual.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 3, 2020)

Bisexual. No preferences.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2020)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I used to be straight, but after getting involved in this fluffy mess of a community and running around this site in 2016, I tried to force myself to be gay to fit in. I got halfway, so now I'm somewhat bisexual.



Are you joking?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jul 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you joking?


Nope


----------



## RangerReb (Jul 3, 2020)

Lesbian, plain and simple.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 3, 2020)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Nope


Don't force yourself to be gay to fit in with the community >.>
I know plenty of straight furs.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jul 3, 2020)

It's a little too late, but thanks anyway


----------



## naeon (Jul 3, 2020)

Hetero. Although sometimes questioning that when I see the right person.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm heterosexual, but my friend Gianfranco loves it when I play my character Grief.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 7, 2020)

I have no idea what I am: attracted to girls, either as-born or MtF Transgender.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 7, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm completely straight, tho i have tried in the past.

Proud to be an ally!


----------



## WolfSpark (Jul 7, 2020)

Update :  i am gay ! and proud :3  time to update my fursona lol.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm straight but I like butts no matter the genre


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 7, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> I'm straight but I like butts no matter the genre


Im gay but butts are butts


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 7, 2020)

Well. . .I like boobs, if that means anything to anybody. I just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 8, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I have no idea what I am: attracted to girls, either as-born or MtF Transgender.


Well, sexuality can be complicated. Like when sometimes thinking of trans people there are terms of androphilia and gynephilia. Might be that.


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Jul 8, 2020)

I am bisexual but in a hetero relationship since 2016. I'd say that I'd need more of sexual attention from another female rather than a romantic one. It's because I find females really attractive. And when it comes to my boyfriend, I love him from all my heart! As long as I am with him, my cravings for lesbian naughty times stay as fantasies.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 4, 2020)

I am not 100% on that. I seem to hover between Biromantic and Bisexual. Sexually I tend to be more attracted to women (there are expections) but I find myself evenly drawn emotionally to men and women most of the time.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 4, 2020)

Asexual as a single-celled organism, biromantic, and in the relationship of my dreams!


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 4, 2020)

Well, this thread is back, so I figured I'd put out an update.

I realized recently I am omnisexual! I am attracted to all genders but not regardless of gender, as I still tend to be attracted to masculine-aligned people more often, so not pan. But I still identify primarily as bisexual, it's a dual-identity type thing.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 5, 2020)

Used to think I was homosexual, now I'm leaning more towards bisexual with a preference for men.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 5, 2020)

Bisexual.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

I was a little confused on my sexuality for a while, but later I leaned more towards being gay.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 5, 2020)

Panromantic Asexual here.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> I was a little confused on my sexuality for a while, but later I leaned more towards being gay.


YES THE CORRUPTION IS WORKING MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Attaman (Nov 5, 2020)

Don't believe I've mentioned it in more than off-hand / passing comments on here, but I'm most probably Ace. And by that I mean it genuinely took me until I was about 25-26 to realize "Wait, people actually react this way / half that cheesy porno-universe stuff isn't porno-universe stuff but real and commonplace?", and a fair bit of introspection after that to realize "My libido is not normal, but instead burns with all of the passion of an ice-cube in a freezer".


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 6, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Don't believe I've mentioned it in more than off-hand / passing comments on here, but I'm most probably Ace. And by that I mean it genuinely took me until I was about 25-26 to realize "Wait, people actually react this way / half that cheesy porno-universe stuff isn't porno-universe stuff but real and commonplace?", and a fair bit of introspection after that to realize "My libido is not normal, but instead burns with all of the passion of an ice-cube in a freezer".


Hahaha, yessss, I can relate. It was realizing that the things I found negative weren't just jokes, people actually liked the lot of it, and... well, people just really were that horny  I now understood why I'd never been able to answer the old 'celebrity crush' question, and had had to lie about it in the past. That and my relationship now kinda made me realize that no matter how much I liked someone or how they looked, I just didn't find them attractive.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m 29 and still figuring out myself, though I feel that I’m closer in that regard. I have experienced sexual attractions towards women, men, and those of other genders. Feel like that it’s possible that I have been surpassing my feelings towards men.

I’m certain that I’m panromantic. Might be a bit demisexual as having a close emotional bond turns me on, though I do also experience sexual attraction without it. There’s one guyfriend I have who I feel emotionally attached to, and we might date in the future.

I’m jealous, but also happy for, all those people who figured out that they’re lgbtq+ at such a young age.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Straight. I did have a period of questioning when I was younger, but I realized pretty quickly I just don't like men physically. I did wind up in a slightly strange situation where a specific part of men is interesting to me, but not the rest. So the furry fandom has been interesting in that it allows me to combine the things I'm physically attracted to if I want to. It seems like that's a not-uncommon thing to be attracted to.

I know that's vague but I'm trying to keep it PG-13.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 9, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Straight. I did have a period of questioning when I was younger, but I realized pretty quickly I just don't like men physically. I did wind up in a slightly strange situation where a specific part of men is interesting to me, but not the rest. So the furry fandom has been interesting in that it allows me to combine the things I'm physically attracted to if I want to. It seems like that's a not-uncommon thing to be attracted to.
> 
> I know that's vague but I'm trying to keep it PG-13.


I think I understand. That is definitely a perk to this fandom.


----------



## Filter (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm straight as can be, but there are times when others assume that I'm not. The fact that I'm a creative type, enjoy show tunes, and have a fondness for cute things, etc. may have something to do with this. Stereotypes are often misleading, but I don't need to assume stereotypical behavior in the other direction to feel comfortable with my sexuality. I'd rather just do my own thing. My old boss, for instance, assumed that I was gay. I didn't bother to correct her, because she meant well and it wasn't relevant for work and our conversation didn't go there. Unless I'm interested in somebody, someone is interested in me, or I'm asked outright I'm generally okay with people drawing their own conclusions. My sexuality isn't something that I talk about much in real life. In the online furry world, maintaining somewhat of an androgynous presence can make sense for me depending on the context. Although I'm not asexual, I'm not here to hit on the women or mislead the gay men. I'm here because animal-inspired characters are awesome. At the end of the day, people are people and I'm an ally.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Filter said:


> I'm straight as can be, but there are times when others assume that I'm not. The fact that I'm a creative type, enjoy show tunes, and have a fondness for cute things, etc. may have something to do with this. Stereotypes are often misleading, but I don't need to assume stereotypical behavior in the other direction to feel comfortable with my sexuality. I'd rather just do my own thing. My old boss, for instance, assumed that I was gay. I didn't bother to correct her, because she meant well and it wasn't relevant for work and our conversation didn't go there. Unless I'm interested in somebody, someone is interested in me, or I'm asked outright I'm generally okay with people drawing their own conclusions. My sexuality isn't something that I talk about much in real life. In the online furry world, maintaining somewhat of an androgynous presence can make sense for me depending on the context. Although I'm not asexual, I'm not here to hit on the women or mislead the gay men. I'm here because animal-inspired characters are awesome. At the end of the day, people are people and I'm an ally.


Yay ally frem! *snugz*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> Gay af


same


----------



## MEDDL3r (Nov 9, 2020)

Straight, but very lonely.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

I forgot.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 9, 2020)

98% gay
Technically poly due to philosophy but... physical attraction is hard male

Wait


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> 98% gay
> Technically poly due to philosophy but... physical attraction is hard male
> 
> Wait


Hard male OwO


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Pan but attraction realistically is majority T4T due to ease of mutual understanding making better communicating of each other and a lack of soured experiences when compared to my interactions with cis individuals in the sexual category.


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 10, 2020)

I am Pansexual myself. Dont really care whats in your pants as long as you have a kind and caring heart.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Nov 11, 2020)

Hard question to honestly answer for me at least; only have known come terms with my attraction. Assumed straight but always had this allure and attraction towards gynephilic individuals.  Would that potentially make me Pan? To be truthful, I honestly don't know ^~^;


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm straight :^


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

Heteroflexible


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Heteroflexible


I was once relatable to that


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> I was once relatable to that


It's a dumb word, I know. lel


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It's a dumb word, I know. lel


Nah, not at all
Heteroflexbility means that you're partially attracted to something that assimilates to your primary attraction 
therefore your brain camouflages it in order to produce the right cocktail of hormones to awaken your sexual drive the same way for that camouflaged thing as you get for the usual


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Nah, not at all
> Heteroflexbility means that you're partially attracted to something that assimilates to your primary attraction
> therefore your brain camouflages it in order to produce the right cocktail of hormones to awaken your sexual drive the same way for that camouflaged thing as you get for the usual


I often use it as a joke word.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I often use it as a joke word.


well, okay then


----------



## naeon (Nov 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> YES THE CORRUPTION IS WORKING MUAHAHAHA


Sometimes it works tooo well


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 16, 2020)

Pansexual all the way!


----------



## Spatel (Nov 20, 2020)

Bisexual 50-50

And I have the receipts to back it up.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

I used to think I was gay, but recently now I feel more Asexual and just homoromantic


----------



## NitroFastFur (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm actually not 100% sure. Thought I was hetero, but feeling kinda bi these days.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> I'm actually not 100% sure. Thought I was hetero, but feeling kinda bi these days.


Stay away from @KimberVaile then if you want to stay hetero. He's converted over a hundred bicurious furries into gays, with nothing more than a few private conversations, and the strength of his tenacity.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Stay away from @KimberVaile then if you want to stay hetero. He's converted over a hundred bicurious furries into gays, with nothing more than a few private conversations, and the strength of his tenacity.


Thanks hahaha, I feel like this tentative dip into the Furry world is going to be interesting.


----------



## Solarflare420 (Nov 21, 2020)

I literally have no idea what my sexuality is. I’m trans (f2m) and I’ve only had cis male pertners and one trans woman pre HRT. I’ve tried to get cis females to sleep with me and they never like me like that. After transitioning and “passing” I have only been with my very amazing femboy furry bf so luckily I haven’t had to worry about trying to find a partner as a man without a dick. Parts of me wants to say I’m Bi or pan but I don’t really have any interest in cis females at all at least in the last 6 years. I also have never felt any type of romantic attraction to a woman in 6 years, and before that I only felt that attraction to maybe 3 girls. Sometimes I have an urge to have a hookup with a female or even another trans guy, but I know that it won’t be anything other than platonic casual sex. When it comes to trans women I am only attracted to them if they don’t pass and with other trans men I’m only attracted to them if they pass. Nerdy short cis males with long hair are what I’m 98% attracted to. (I also hella love androgynous men)
I have no idea what my sexuality or flag is but it’s something weird so I just say now that I’m transitioned I’m just gay or bi but mostly gay to not confuse anyone


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 24, 2020)

hmm i am still bisexual but maybe a little more on the gay side lol.


----------



## KaiLunis (Nov 24, 2020)

Polysex genderfluid (female lean for partners, male lean for identity)


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Nov 24, 2020)

When it comes to people, I'm straight. When it comes to dragons of a...particular body shape (pear-shape, big lower body), I'm bi.


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 28, 2020)

i am still bisexual xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 28, 2020)

I've put more thought into it, and I think I'm on the Ace spectrum, but perhaps panromantic, with some preferences preferences, but I can still see myself forming a connection with anyone.

I'm still not sure really. It's complicated for me at the moment.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I've put more thought into it, and I think I'm on the Ace spectrum, but perhaps panromantic, with some preferences preferences, but I can still see myself forming a connection with anyone.
> 
> I'm still not sure really. It's complicated for me at the moment.


It's okay not to be totally sure. I know from experience that figuring out those labels is incredibly complicated and confusing at times. Particularly the romanticism. Is this love? Or just friendship? Can I love someone without sex? What constitutes romantic attraction divorced from sexual attraction? Why are there no good examples of this?!

The best advice I can give you is to take your time on your own journey and love yourself no matter what you find. ♡


----------



## Marcl (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I've put more thought into it, and I think I'm on the Ace spectrum, but perhaps panromantic, with some preferences preferences, but I can still see myself forming a connection with anyone.
> 
> I'm still not sure really. It's complicated for me at the moment.


Things can be like than indeed. The labels are good reference point, it's perfectly fine if you don't fit perfectly one or another. Just listen to your heart and ask yourself what was there.

It took me many years before I figured out I never got sexual attraction, like others. Lack of good reference, people simplifying the explanation and taking my perception as shyness didn't make it easy. Nowadays we have the internet, we can read many stories online and see if we relate in some way. And thanks to that we can find ourselves a bit better. Still much to figure out by yourself, but helps.  

And starting to know yourself better is a great thing! Keep exploring who you are!


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

I like doods, or do I ???? WHO THE FUCC KNOWS, I DON'T >.>.>.>

All sexualities are valid <3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

After thinking, I've come to a conclusion of where I identify, or more so, where I don't.

 I can't find a term to describe myself, and I feel that's alright. I don't need one. I just am content with knowing that I'll like whoever clicks with me. I prefer men more often, but I've had thoughts with other genders too, and feelings of attraction in some ways, under some circumstances, and willing to do some things that I wouldn't do with others.

I figure each person that I meet, and grow to like, be it romantically or sexually, (or both) is each unique in that degree of how I feel about it. It's not something I can simply describe with one or two labels. If I like you, I just do, and it is for a unique reason that's special, where I go from there, and what I'm willing to do, is not something I can predict, but I consider the journey more fun than then spending time thinking about destinations.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

straight.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 3, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> straight.


 Is that allowed?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Is that allowed?


I dunno man, the weird men in the black suits might be coming for me


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 3, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Is that allowed?


Sure, pride month is even for straights too.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 3, 2020)

Heterosexual.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 3, 2020)

Gay? But then again I'm genderfluid and am female right now so straight? But I might like girls so pan, lesbian, bi, UHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 3, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Heterosexual.


Lol I had a good chuckle at this...probably a bit too hard given the fact I'm so tired.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 3, 2020)

I dunno. I don't use labels anymore lol.

I'm just a mystery.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm just straight. I've never been interested in guys.

Not stopped guys asking me out though. I'm flattered but I don't swing that way!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 4, 2020)

Considering the sheer amount of war games that I never looked at another man and went "ooh, yeah I want me some of that". It would be a fairly safe estimate to presume I'm heterosexual.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh is this thread back again?

I IDENTIFY AS FABULOUS. Thank you. <3


----------



## Skittles (Dec 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Considering the sheer amount of war games that I never looked at another man and went "ooh, yeah I want me some of that". It would be a fairly safe estimate to presume I'm heterosexual.


I can load your howitzer  

Ha! Just had to. XP


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 4, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I can load your howitzer
> 
> Ha! Just had to. XP



I prefer a pair of bombshells and soldiers with ballistics.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 4, 2020)

Aaah but Sun Tzu said that  all War is deception. Or something along those lines. Perhaps I do have bombshells, and a railgun OwO!!

I should stop xD 

Ahem! 

Yes. Pansexual. There. Thread is relevant once more!


----------



## Baalf (Dec 4, 2020)

I am asexual. Honestly, just the thought of having sex sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m asexual, the only men I’m attracted to are fictional.


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm bisexual, with a preference for women


----------



## Mop (Dec 5, 2020)

Gay. 

It took a long time to come to that conclusion though, I previously thought I was asexual and before that I was just super confused. Still haven't told any of my family or friends, and probably won't until I have to. 

Sexuality is tough at young ages, especially with kids being as brutal as they are. I feel for anyone still figuring stuff out themselves. <3


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Dec 5, 2020)

I am this.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 8, 2020)

Gay


----------



## AndrewS29 (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm straight, and I have to say I have been missing sex due to the restrictions and all. My girlfriend has been stuck in Switzerland for the last five months being unable to come back as she's afraid she might not be able to return, and she cannot miss the last year of her studies. Luckily we keep some intimate connection by having cyber sex and video chatting as much as possible but since I wanted to add a bit more realism into the whole thing I decided to send her some awesome toys that I found on an awesome site and if you want you can read more and understand what an amazing gift for your partner this is specially when you benefit from it too afterwards.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm heterosexual. The flag is black and white so I guess I'm a jailbird. Lol


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

Mostly gay with a little bicuriosity that haven't ever bothered to explore. It's hard to explain that bicuriosity without getting into kinks. I'm open to FtM I just haven't encountered that yet irl. Still a gold star gay, at the moment, as they would say.

I like to explain my sexuality as being attracted to masculine features and functions if anything.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 14, 2021)

No idea and I don't particularly think that can be sorted.. so quoisexual I guess.: https://rainbowpedia.wikia.org/wiki/Quoisexuality
However, I believe that I don't want to be with a partner even if I'm really not ace.
At this point I'm fairly confident that I'm aromantic though for that's more confident.

This question should probably include gender too. I believe that I'm cisfemale. I don't like feminine stereotypes or even really in general things that are particularly feminine feeling in most cases but I do still feel that I am female.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Jan 14, 2021)

Bisexual but I mainly prefer women. ^_^


----------



## WallCat (Jan 14, 2021)

Cis Het Male, but proud ally! Also my brother just gave his boyfriend an engagement ring so I have pride by proxy.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 14, 2021)

Demisexual. Never been in a relationship, not had any strong motivation too since age 16. Kinda interested in someone atm. Still figuring it out.


----------



## Ziv (Jan 14, 2021)

Not exactly pride month anymore but I can still answer the question lol

It's actually kind of complicated I guess... if someone just casually asks me I usually say I'm gay. If I think they're asking because they're interested in me I might say I'm bisexual or pansexual (I go back and forth between the terms depending on context) but it's a little deeper than that. 

Sexually, I prefer men. I'm only sexually attracted to women if I already have a strong romantic attachment to them, which I consider a limited form of asexuality/demisexuality. My level of sexual attraction towards anyone also fluctuates a lot, sometimes I don't experience any sexual attraction at all for extended periods of time, so I consider myself gray-asexual. In any case, I've casually hooked up with a lot of guys, but I've never hooked up with a woman. So if I'm a little manic and I start feeling hypersexual, I always gravitate towards men... because that's just where I'm at, on the purely sexual level. But that is not the only level that matters to me.

Up until now, I've actually only had strong romantic attachments to women. I think I could have that kind of relationship with a man (and that would probably be ideal for me -- or a trans girl) it just hasn't happened yet. But, I think I've been somewhat limited in fully exploring my sexuality because I'm FTM, and a lot of the guys I've done it with were straight cis men... and I just have nothing in common with them, basically. Obviously I'm not going to develop a strong romantic bond with someone who views me as an exotic sex object. Meanwhile, I can relate to other gay men but many of them do not consider me as a potential partner and might not even respect me as a gay man in a really basic way, which is equally as bad.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Aug 15, 2021)

Heterosexual (Straight).


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2021)

Guess it's a little complicated on my end?

A year ago I identified as heterosexual biromantic, but I am not so sure now. Would probably just describe myself as bi with a heavy female lean at this point to simplify it as much as I can.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 15, 2021)

Demisexual, since true love is the only thing that matters to me, to feel anything at all. :3


----------



## berry (Sep 18, 2021)

Omnisexual with a (slight) preference for guys.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 18, 2021)

berry said:


> Omnisexual with a (slight) preference for guys.



Honest dumb question...is omnisexual the same as pansexual? <_blushes sheepishly>_


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Honest dumb question...is omnisexual the same as pansexual? <_blushes sheepishly>_


After doing some Googling, the easiest summary seems to be: 

Pansexual = gender blind/personality based

Omnisexual = notices gender but doesn't care?

To be honest, the results I came across make it seem redundant, but I am still learning these different labels so definitely correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

I can't fathom being attracted to someone without actually liking them as a person.  Never mind what's between their legs, why would you want to sex up a stranger?


----------



## Punkedsolar (Sep 19, 2021)

Is 'too tired' an option?  It should be an option.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> Is 'too tired' an option?  It should be an option.


is this a subtle "town bike" joke or a "not now honey I have a headache" joke


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I can't fathom being attracted to someone without actually liking them as a person.  Never mind what's between their legs, why would you want to sex up a stranger?


Demi gang


----------



## Punkedsolar (Sep 19, 2021)

Nah, this is 'the whole concept is exhausting and I'd rather watch paint dry'.  I suppose Asexual will do as a holder.


----------



## Punji (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> Nah, this is 'the whole concept is exhausting and I'd rather watch paint dry'.  I suppose Asexual will do as a holder.


I mean, a marked disinterest in it would probably indicate ace yeah


Punji said:


>


Any port in a storm, sailor?


----------



## Filter (Sep 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> why would you want to sex up a stranger?





The_biscuits_532 said:


> Demi gang



I wouldn't want to sex up a stranger. The cost-benefit analysis says nope. I probably wouldn't call myself demi, because I do feel attraction. Just not enough to revise my personal code or risk the potential consequences.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Filter said:


> I wouldn't want to sex up a stranger. The cost-benefit analysis says nope. I probably wouldn't call myself demi, because I do feel attraction. Just not enough to revise my personal code or risk the potential consequences.


I dunno, it's just weird seeing it from the outside I guess, difficult to really parse.  There's clearly spots between "perfect stranger" and "you know this person well" but that's not a nuance you really tend to pick up on from the outside of that interaction, and some people define "knowing" more loosely than others.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

Decidedly BI- my orientation varies with the one that I am with and what role *I* have at that time. (I *DO* have a rather strong attraction to more masculine men, as I tend to gravitate towards being fem, with them)


----------



## .Antho (Sep 23, 2021)

Asexual Homoromatic here.
Just vibin'. Never as fun as it sounds, though.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

This has always been extremely frustrating for me and sometimes hurts my brain to think about. I’m fairly certain I’m on the Asexual spectrum but I don’t know where I stand exactly. I’ve thought about Demi, gray, A, and sometimes I wonder if I’m just a  hetero person who is really off the ball or something.

I do know that I’m hetero romantic. I can have  aesthetic and psychological attraction towards women… but I’ve never felt that as a full package my attraction towards who I like is the same as with other people… so yeah I don’t know.

I’ve often wondered if other asec people also deal with the same type of frustration. I’ve bumped into a few online but never really met any.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 3, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> This has always been extremely frustrating for me and sometimes hurts my brain to think about. I’m fairly certain I’m on the Asexual spectrum but I don’t know where I stand exactly. I’ve thought about Demi, gray, A, and sometimes I wonder if I’m just a  hetero person who is really off the ball or something.
> 
> I do know that I’m hetero romantic. I can have  aesthetic and psychological attraction towards women… but I’ve never felt that as a full package my attraction towards who I like is the same as with other people… so yeah I don’t know.
> 
> I’ve often wondered if other asec people also deal with the same type of frustration. I’ve bumped into a few online but never really met any.


Get that sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if I'm truly demisexual, or if I'm Demiromantic Bisexual.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Get that sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if I'm truly demisexual, or if I'm Demiromantic Bisexual.


I have no idea if I'm actually demi of any sort or just INCREDIBLY inhibited/reserved outside of online spaces, because I don't feel anywhere near as much discomfort with online interactions of a more sexual nature as I used to.  Not sure if it's even worth picking apart, like it's one of those things where if you think about it too hard you're doing it wrong.  Idk.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Personally, I think that way too many folks actually are causing themselves unnecessary stress by over analyzing themselves. Way too much effort is wasted on trying to label EVERYTHING! Just be yourself and be less concerned about what others label you. Life's too damn short, as it is.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I have no idea if I'm actually demi of any sort or just INCREDIBLY inhibited/reserved outside of online spaces, because I don't feel anywhere near as much discomfort with online interactions of a more sexual nature as I used to.  Not sure if it's even worth picking apart, like it's one of those things where if you think about it too hard you're doing it wrong.  Idk.


I actually dropped in on a furry friend's stream for the first time yesterday. She's done a ton of commissions for me, and that's how I know her, but I wasn't expecting it to be like, a chat with her. She was drawing NSFW stuff, and honestly it was a super fun chat, and not nearly as awkward as I'd anticipated. 

I've kinda been mulling over whether or not I'd feel comfortable having NSFW art done of my characters for a while now, and I think this has made me somewhat more comfortable with the idea.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Get that sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if I'm truly demisexual, or if I'm Demiromantic Bisexual.


I wonder the same thing but for different reasons. Sometimes I think that maybe I become sexually attracted to somebody after there’s a strong psychological attraction…. Then I wonder if it’s really sexual attraction or if I just feel a lot more comfortable with the idea of having sex with them. Because I do like the physical sensation of it… it’s just not a driving force at all in my attraction for people.


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Personally, I think that way too many folks actually are causing themselves unnecessary stress by over analyzing themselves. Way too much effort is wasted on trying to label EVERYTHING! Just be yourself and be less concerned about what others label you. Life's too damn short, as it is.


I kind of agree, but I think the actual frustration being asexual is finding someone  that you are compatible with. Asexual people are a bit more rare and there seems to be a lot of variation… so I think we try to define ourselves because we think it will help us find what we’re looking for… not sure if it really ever does though… i’m sure other sexualities contemplate the same issues.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

I believe I am tracking, regarding trying to figure yourself out. I had that difficulty for a very long time.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 3, 2021)

Bi, I suppose. I am just not really all that sexually motivated, and my drive is pretty low.
But I think the reality is it does not matter, as long as my partner is nice and we have things in common I think that's all that matters.


----------



## Candywing (Oct 12, 2021)

I am bisexual, but personally I don’t like to think of my self like that.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 12, 2021)

Demiromantic Ace.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 12, 2021)

Wasn't gonna participate as I've been telling who I am a few times before in FAF... 

...but it won't hurt telling it again, I guess?

Pansexual!

I view the soul more than the physical form~


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2021)

Bi, female preference, but a dom that will tie me down is going to the top of the priority list regardless of gender.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 25, 2021)

Straight/hetro. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 25, 2021)

Very gay.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm a cisgendered woman and I am Bisexual. I am married to a man and people seem to think this contradicts my sexuality somehow. lol 
I also consider myself Demi and I require an intimate, mental connection before I can find someone sexually attractive. I'm also monogamous.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 8, 2021)

Pride MONTH? A month Pinkporro? Don't be so ridiculous! We're gay all year round! Bisexual with a female lean B)


----------

